# What does it means "Crystals in the urine"?



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

After I lost Bambolina unexpectedly 2 weeks ago to lung cancer, I decided to take the other pupps for a routine check.

My Dolcina, who is on thyroid medications, took a urine and blood test. The Vet called me today with the results and told me that "crystalls" were found in her urine.

The Vet said he will explain to me in detail the results of the analysis on Wednesday, when we meet. 

I am very anxious. Does anyone know what it might be?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystals can indicate possible bladder stones. I know that was the case with my Bichon. Vet may want to change diet somewhat to help with that. I don't know about other issues but try not to worry just now. It could be nothing much.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The presence of crystals increases the possibility of developing stones and also increases the chances for a urinary tract infection. Sweetness has a tendency for crystals and also UTIs with no underlying causes (diabetes, tumor, etc) so she is on a prescription food that discourages the growth of crystals. Her last few months have been free of crystals but the vet wants her to stay on the food (Royal Canin Urinary SO) because she had so many UTIs last year.

As long as they don't develop into stones you can usually manage it with diet. Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on the type of crystals. It could mean the urine sat too long before being analyzed. It could mean stones. It could mean liver problems. It could mean infection. It could be your dog's pH is off but has no obvious problems right now.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: for your replies


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Like JMM stated, it could mean one of several things. My last Maltese, Benson battled constant UTIs, crystals and bladder stones. He had to have surgery to remove the stones, and eventually we found out he had a liver shunt which caused the recurring crystals and stones. He sadly passed away before his 2nd birthday. Please make sure the vet really looks into all possibilities. I know crystals can form from a bad UTI and be treated fine, but it's good to double check everything. Crystals in the urine are very painful for them.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

one thing i learned from tech that comes to house daily is struvite crystals are usually found in ph above 7.0 and oxalate are usually found in ph below 6 so you can get urine strips from calvetsupply.com to test urine ph if a problem. 

If mine had this i would want pre and post bile acids done and a blood work up to make sure nothing is triggering this. Then if not I would check into adjusting diet to avoid this.


----------

